# Empty Wall Cavity Question



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That will be a good bit of cellulose if you fill it up.

That would theoretically be best but you need to, at minimum, close up the top of rigid foam.


----------



## Mikhail (Feb 19, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> That will be a good bit of cellulose if you fill it up.
> 
> That would theoretically be best but you need to, at minimum, close up the top of rigid foam.


What is the purpose of this cavity? Or builder had standart shower pan 36x36, and didnt bother to build 36x48 shower? Plus tile saving:laughing:?
What shoul I use to cover rigid foam?


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

I would open up that wall from the closet and use the extra space, or maybe a small cedar closet or a safe room.


----------



## Mikhail (Feb 19, 2010)

pwgsx said:


> I would open up that wall from the closet and use the extra space, or maybe a small cedar closet or a safe room.


we going to use this space to make bigger shower in the future. Right now its 36x36, additional 12" in depth will be good "addition" for shower area.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If that is the case, rigid board the top and seal all the seams.

Once you are done, overblow it but I would also put some 2x4s across so that nobody steps on that foam board and takes a 1 story fall.


----------

